# Does cadets help you in the future



## Sea Cadet (19 Dec 2004)

Im a cadet and my corps is a cheap rip off they only buy enough webbing for the band,chiefs,and petty officers,but none for the guard or color party,how would it help me if im always pissed off at the officers. 

268 Bras D'or Rothesay N.B.


----------



## catalyst (19 Dec 2004)

How would it help?

Change your attitude.


New question - how does this relate to how does cadets help you in the future?


----------



## SavSC2004 (19 Dec 2004)

In our Corps you don't even get webbing unless your a Sgt. or above or if your in the flag party/band.


----------



## Sea Cadet (19 Dec 2004)

I think the DND if they wanted to make the cadets moral higher they should purchase what is needed for the whole corps not just favorites.


----------



## 48Highlander (19 Dec 2004)

They do.  Everyone gets a uniform.  Webbing isn't needed for cadets.


----------



## sgt_mandal (19 Dec 2004)

wow, just wow, burrows? hit that magic lock button


----------



## Burrows (19 Dec 2004)

*waves magic wand* LOCKED!


----------



## Burrows (19 Dec 2004)

Just to CLARIFY the lock.... This is not a forum where you throw shit about your officers and NCO's ....Im in a highland regt...I dont have a kilt...why? becuase it costs more money? only the WOs and above get them...It will always happen in some way.


----------

